# 2004 Yamaha 4 stroke 225



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">After fishing last weekend for approx. 9 hours on boatsmaiden voyage, we came back to the dock to clean our fish. Ishut the boat down and cleaned it. When we were done we started it back up to take it to the ramp to pull it out. Once we were out of the idle wake zone I put the power to it and the motor stalled. I cranked it back up and it stalled again. After several unsuccessful attempts to get it restarted, I opened up the back locker to check the primer bulb for the fuel, and it was flat. I pumped it several times and attempted to start the motor, the motor ran for approx. a minute then stalled again. I had a friend keep priming the bulb for a few minutes til I got the boat up on plane and seemed to be running fine. It stalled again, so I told him to stay back there and keep priming the bulb til we got to the ramp (15 min )after five minutes his hand got tired and he stopped. The boat ran fine but I am concerned that there is something wrong and don?t want to get stranded out with a fuel problem. This is the first outboard motor I have owned and not sure on regular maintenance for the engine and fuel system. I did locate either a screw on fuel filter or water separator, not sure. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">Thanks, Woody<o></o>


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Woody,

I have a pair of the same engines. But this is likely not an engine problem. It's a fuel issue. Either your water separator is full or you have some sort of obstruction in your fuel tank. When your bulb is flat it means the engine is trying to pump fuel but isn't getting anything. Try a new separator first and work your way back to the fuel tank from there.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Make sure your tanks check valve is not stuck or your pick-up screen is not blocked. Also be sure your tank vent is not blocked...I found a small bee nest in mine.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I didnt think 4 strokes had primer bulbs. My best friend bought a 4 stroke and I dont think it has one.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Verados do not have primer bulbs. The 225 yamahas do though. If the primer bulb was sucked flat, then check the tank hose barb (anti syphon valve) to see if it is clear. Might as well replace it while your there. Some primer bulbs also cause problems. If it is one that has a red end at the tank side, replace it. A flat primer bulb means there is a restriction/blockage before the primer bulb. If it was just empty, it could be an air leak or the primary pickup fuel pump not working. If the unit sat for a while or water has gone through it, then the first fuel pump may not be working. The primer bulb will not be completely full all the time, and will take a few pumps when it is checked after running the engine for a few.


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

Let me correct myself, the primer bulb was not flat when I went to squeeze it, it just wasnt hard like it had plenty of fuel in it.I got hard after Ipumped it several times. Where should I look for the tank hose barb ? There is no red on the primer bulb. I have put approx 10 hours on the boat prior to the fishing trip when this occured, so I ran it approx 20 hours total prior to this incident, , and I keep the fuel tank full, to aleviate condensation. Thanks for the suggestions.

Woody


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I had the same problem with the exception that my problem would only occur at high outside temperatures. I changed the fuel lines, replaced the primer ball, and the seperator. The problem continued. Outboard wrench told me to take the anti-syphon valve off(The valve that runs from your tank to the beginning of the fuel hose). Then replace it with a regular barb and see if the problem is fixed or not. If the problm seems fixed, put a new anti-syphon valve in place of the barb you temperarily put in its place. If it runs fine after this, then the problem was that the check-valve in the anti-syphon valve was stuck. If not, chances are you need to replace your manual fuel pump.

Let me know if you have any questions,

Josh


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Water seperator is full.. welcome to ethanol! Empty it, and the engine check the engine mounted filter for water.. IKf someone altready answered this please disregard.. I didnt read all responses.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

See Passtimes post about f225s,,, if you have to pump the primer bulb to keep the engine running, then the electric lift pump is not working for what ever reason, could be bad, or a bad fuse, the lift pump is the one you can see through the intake runners...


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

2nd what Kenny said.


----------



## Talon1 FE (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I replaced the fuel/water separator(after mutilating the filter in an attempt to remove it, and residing to taking the separator off the boat to screw it to a board to remove the filter, if I were a betting man, I wouldsay it was original) and the fuel filter in the engine and now she runs great. Iwent ahead and replaced the fuel lines due to them being soft, not sure if it is due to ethanol or not but, it is better safe than sorry. Again thanks for the help, this forum is fantastic.....................

Woody


----------

